# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  لقلبي ثغر مبتسم بلقائكم :)

## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

كيفكم جميييع ؟؟ 
ان شاء الله بخيرر 

من فتره >> يعني قبل محرم 
حبينا اني وصاحباتي الغالييييين انسووي جمعه حلوووه 
وصارت الجمعه في بيت بنوته غاليه علينااااا *_^

واستانسنا هوونييك واتمنى انها استانست بوجودنا كثيررر ^_^ 
>> ما يبي لها كلام خخخخ

يعني بوريكم صور ضايفتها لنا 

وهنا اقول لها ..~ { الله يعطيك ألف عافيه غلااتوو ومشكوره وما قصرتي والله  }..~ 

السفره بشكل عام :)







وهذي الكيكه مررره حلووه عجبتني بقووه >> وتسلم يداتك غناتي وعلينا وعليكم بالعافيه :)



وهذا الدوونت بعد 


وهذي سلة الحلاوه *_^



وطبعاً هذااا كيس البطاطس مررره حلوووو  



وفي الاخيررر ..~ 
اهدتنااا لكل منااا هديه بسيطه تذكاريه *_^








وان شاء الله تعجبكم الضيافه ..~  

*_^


موفقين جميع لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الأماني
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلو التصوير 
وعليكم بالعافية

----------


## عنيده

هلاا و الله .. 

تصوير رووعه .. 

الله يخليكم الى بعض يا رب .. 

يعطيج العافيه اختي .. 

موفقه ..

----------


## همس الصمت

الله الله على الحركات
كآن عزمتينا عواميوووو  :noworry: 
شكلها جلستكم مرة حلوة
وعفر عجبني آلحلى شكله لذيذ مرة
والبطاطس آغراء وعذاااااااااااب مرة
حسرتوني عليه مرة
خلاص قولي لصاحبتك إلي سوت البطاطس
أبي مثله لان مووووت عجبني  :toung: 
عليكم بآلف عافيه هالجمعة غناتي
وكل يوم كل يوم نشوف جمعات حلوين مثل هيك ..
دمتم موفقين لكل خير
والله يدوم هالجمعات يآآرب ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*
*وآني ايا هموووس واقول كآن عزمتينآ* 
*مآآدري لآويه دخلت ورديت جوعانه بشكل مو طبيعي* 
*على قلووبكم بألف عآفيه ..*
*وربي يخليكم لبعض* 
*وتصوير قميلٌ =)*
*تسلم الإيدين حبووبه على الطرح ..*
*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ..،*
*لآخلآ ولآعدم*
*تحيآتي*

----------


## ليلاس

*جمعة حلوة ...*


*تصويييييييييييركـ غنااااااااتي حركاااااااات*

*عليكم بالف عااااااافية ع الضيااااااافة الذووووق*

*لا خلا ولا عدم*

----------


## آهات حنونه

كثير جمعة حلـــوه ذكرتيني بجمعاتنا انا وصاحباتي ونآآسه كثير

بس من كثر السوالف انسى وماصور شئ لذكره....الجايات اكثر انشاء الله

الله يخليكم دوم مع بعض

وعوآآآفي عليكم

بجد الحلا شكله شهئ...جيبي النا الطريقه ؟؟؟لو بس تحسير هههه

تحيـــــ’’ـــاتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

ياماشاء الله ......الصور مرة جميلة ...


وشكل الأكل مُشهي...والبطاطس حمااااس  :)


الحلى ..الله الله الله ...ياماشاء الله ..مرة جناااان شكله ...


الهدية التذكارية مرة خفيفة دم ..... ونعوومة ...


عوافي على قلوبكم ياااارب..وربي يخليكم لبعض إن شاء الله بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين


عوامية الحبابة ...


سلمت راحة يديكِ النابضة روح الصداقة ....


وسلمت عدستكِ المُلازمة لعين الابداع...


من جد التصوير روعة   :)


دعائي يمتد لبطنان قلبك...


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..*
*شو هالجمعه الحلووووه تجننن شكلها*
*والاكل حمااااس يمي يم ..كل اشتهي وقت الجوع*
*ترى الفطائر واضحه رهييبه وهششه  كأني ادري خخخخ*
*والحلى اعرفه حلوووو واضح عليه..اشتهيتت*
*تسلمييييين غناتي عواميه ع التصوير الراائع*
*وربي يعطيكِ الف عااافيه*
*ولاخلا من الجمعات الطيبه الحلوووه*
*دمتي بحب غاليتي..*
*تحيآااتي..*

----------


## نُون

هَلُوَات عَوَامِيَّة "

 :embarrest: 

الله يجمعكم بِالجنة ، و أنا معاكم  :bigsmile: 
<< لووول 

تصويرك لزيز يا قمر ، و صافِي مثل قَلبِك ..
  عَساها جمعة دايمة ..  :amuse: 

تسلم الأنامل .. يآرب ‘

----------


## نبراس،،،

والله لقطات لذييذه >> اقصد لقطات جمييله 
كل الشكر لك اختي والله يجعكم ولا يفرقكم 
اتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق دمت بخيير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عفاف الهدى 
عنيده 
الله يعطيييكم العافيه جميع يارب
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الاماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> الله الله على الحركات
> كآن عزمتينا عواميوووو 
> ههههههه مرره ثانيه ان شااء الله هع 
> شكلها جلستكم مرة حلوة
> اااي والله حلووه مرره :) 
> وعفر عجبني آلحلى شكله لذيذ مرة
> والبطاطس آغراء وعذاااااااااااب مرة
> حسرتوني عليه مرة
> ااي الحلى مرره لذيذ يمي يمي 
> ...



يا هلا والله غناتي 
تسلمي ع الحضوور في متصفحي 
لا خلا ولا عدم
وان شااء الله دووم تكوون هالجمعات في خير وعافيه يارب :)
وعاد لا تنسين المره الجايه عندك هع 

موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الامني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *مرآإحب ،*
> يا هلا وغلا والله مرااحب غناتوو قمرر 
> *وآني ايا هموووس واقول كآن عزمتينآ* 
> هههههه ان شااء الله مرره ثانيه .. والله اتمنيناا تكونووو انتوو معانااا *_^
> *مآآدري لآويه دخلت ورديت جوعانه بشكل مو طبيعي* 
> ههههه اما عاد انتي ما تدخلي الا وانتي جوعانه عشاان تتحسرري عدل له ههههه 
> *على قلووبكم بألف عآفيه ..*
> الله يعافيك ويخلييك ياارب 
> *وربي يخليكم لبعض* 
> ...



يا هلا وغلا والله غنااتوو ملامحووو
تسلمي واللهي ع التواجد
لا خلا ولا عدم
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *جمعة حلوة ...*
> 
> 
> *تصويييييييييييركـ غنااااااااتي حركاااااااات*
> 
> *عليكم بالف عااااااافية ع الضيااااااافة الذووووق*
> 
> *لا خلا ولا عدم*



الحلووو تواجدش غناااتوو :)
تسلمي واللهي من زوووؤك *_^
الله يعافيك ويخليييك ياارب
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> كثير جمعة حلـــوه ذكرتيني بجمعاتنا انا وصاحباتي ونآآسه كثير
> الله يحليي ايامك غنااتي ،، اااي والله ونااسه مرره 
> الله يدووومهااا ياارب
> بس من كثر السوالف انسى وماصور شئ لذكره....الجايات اكثر انشاء الله
> ههههه اني بعد انسى اصور واصلاً استحي اصور هع 
> بس هي قالت لي اصور للذكرى *_^
> 
> الله يخليكم دوم مع بعض
> 
> ...



تسلميي غناتي بحوره ع التواجد 
لا خل اولا عدم
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------

